# Sophy 13 today



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Today is Sophy's birthday - she is 13, although from the way she ran zoomies with Freddy yesterday no one would believe it! It is going to be a rather dull day as I still cannot see to drive, but we will spend lots of time playing silly games and there will be extra chicken on her tea.

Happy birthday, my pretty, sensible, opinionated, determined, delightful girl!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Happiest of Birthdays to Sophy from Oliver and me 🥰🥰🤗🤗🤗!!! Ol turned 13 at the end of September. He says please give Sophy his best and that the teens are the happenin' years 😊!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy birthday Sophy🎂💝


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Nothing like a younger man to keep a senior gal forever young! Happy birthday, Sophy!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy birthday Sophy!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy birthday Sophie! Enjoy your extra chicken.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Happy birthday Sophie, enjoy your special day.


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Happy birthday Sophie, enjoy your special day.


Happy Happy birthday, Sophy!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sophy, hope your day is a grand one


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We have actually had sunshine today after weeks of rain, so lots of time out in the garden and games for treats. Chicken for tea, and an extra special back and ear massage this evening - all Sophy's favourite things. Her absolute favourite - an off leash walk somewhere new and exciting - will have to wait until I can drive again.


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

Hope its the Best Birthday Ever. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Sophy! Enjoy all your treats and pampering.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday Sophy! Hope you are having the best day ever!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday Sophy! 13 sounds like a great age! Eat more chicken 🍗😁😃


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Happy birthday, Sophy!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday sweet Sophy ! Your friends Beckie and Merlin are sending you lots of doggy kisses.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy  Birthday🎈🎁 Sophy🐩🐾


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Happy birthday Sophy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Best wishes, tiny but mighty, Sophy. Have a wonderful year and many adventures we will be happy to read about.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Sophy!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I fear the next big adventure will be her spay op - I will need a lot of hand holding until it is safely over!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You know we'll be here for you both.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear you had a grand birthday Sophie!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Happy Belated Birthday, Sophy🥳🎂


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Happy belated birthday to Sophy! I know her day was good since you’re her mom.


----------



## pudelgirl (Mar 30, 2017)

Happy birthday, Sophy! Sorry I missed this on her actual birthday. I love your descriptions of her personality and especially how she takes the big sis lead for Poppy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy helped me out again last night. I had an upset stomach and was not feeling brilliant, and then Poppy vanished on our 6pm pee trip. We live on a small estate of interlinked courtyards and gardens, so there are lots of corners for her to disappear round. She was wearing her flashy collar, but I still struggled to find her in the dark and she was not responding to my call - a sure sign she had found food somewhere. So I asked Sophy to find her and Sophy took me straight to where Poppy was scouring the ground beneath a neighbour's bird table - a spot I had already checked, or so I thought. Sophy gave me her usual slightly pitying look, and Poppy got carted off home! I don't usually let her out of my sight when she is off leash outside, but I was not firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Good girl, Sophy. Try not to rub it in so hard next time with withering pity for your blind ol' human, ok?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy birthday wishes to your gal Sophy!


----------

